# What kind of breed is this pigeon??



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

What kind of breed is this, ive got this pigeon for a while now


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

it look like a helmet pigeon to me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes looks like a helmet with some mismarks on his wings or back and perhaps the head as I think the color is not suppose to cover the whole head but just from under the eye and up... here is a link to a red and white one.
http://wapedia.mobi/thumb/25d7510/en/fixed/470/372/Crested_helmet_pigeon.jpg?format=jpg


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

nun and maybe something else cross


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a nun has a bibb of color and also the flights are marked as well.. could be cross nun though as said with a helmet.. 
here is a link to study the nun markings.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/RedAshNun.JPEG


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm thinking a crested Helmet x Old German Owl cross. The F1's wouldn't likely have a zipper frill but it would help with the owl shaped head, keeping the shell crest, but creating the mismarks. Probably a saddle marked OGO but could have been a tailmarked one.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I have 12 helmet x owl from four different birds and all of them have smaller markings on their heads then helmets. None of them have a frill on their chest.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks for the reply guys


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe a nun x OGO  I completely forgot that helmets have caps and the color isn't supposed to extend past the eyeline.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

If i had to guess possible could be an old german owl and nun. helmets don't have black beaks . sounds crazy but maybe even old german owl homer or tipplet cap cross? what ever its crossed with its interesting looking .


----------

